# Connect camera to tablet?



## baturn (Dec 27, 2012)

Is it possible to do this for reviewing photos in the field or maybe even tethered shooting? Are there apps/software? Connectivity?


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

Canon has some.  What camera do you have?  it depends on your camera body.


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2012)

d300s


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

I have one for canon.  Not sure about nikon.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 27, 2012)

Check this thread out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ones/300820-anyone-using-dslr-controller.html


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks to you both. I will certainly check out DSLR Controller.


----------



## dbvirago (Dec 27, 2012)

I had posted in another thread re using a micro-SD in an SD adapter for the same purpose. Then you could pop the micro-sd into the tablet and read it using your photo software.


----------



## mattbaume (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got the Canon 6D, which has a WiFi feature that lets you control the camera & view photos from an iPhone or iPad. It's nice when it works, but frequently it does not. That might just be down to user error, because the menus are extremely complicated and confusing. 

For example, Canon's term for connecting to a WiFi network is "Infrastructure Mode." What? Also, it doesn't remember WiFi passwords unless you go through the time-consuming process of creating a profile for that network on the camera. And while you can view your images wirelessly on a mobile device, there doesn't seem to be any way to actually save them to the device other than taking a screengrab.

Anyway, this is a roundabout way of saying that the 6D seems to be Canon figuring out how to do wireless tethering, and not quite getting it right on their first try.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 3, 2013)

baturn said:


> Is it possible to do this for reviewing photos in the field or maybe even tethered shooting? Are there apps/software? Connectivity?



Depends on the tablet and on the camera. The only tablet I have experience with is the Apple iPad. With the iPad you can use the camera connection kit to import photos ou have already taken but it does not allow for live viewing or tethered shooting, and Apple has not opened this to allow developers to utilize it. 

There is however a device that will connect to your camera that creates its own wifi hotspot and allows u to fully control the camera via the iPad http://www.camranger.com/


----------



## baturn (Jan 3, 2013)

LG, Thanks for that.Had a look at one of the videos and this looks pretty awesome.


----------

